# Only Trains.com



## NathanZ (Apr 10, 2009)

I didn't see a better place to ask this question. Anyone had dealings with Onlytrains.com?
Don't want to toss my money down an unknown hole


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know about them, but I do like RLD Hobbies, an advertiser here at MLS. 
As with any online retailer make sure the item is In Stock and not just Available as that just means they'll look around and see if they can find it and charge you when they do 2 years later.... 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto on RLD... tops on service and always within a buck or two of the lowest price non-service vendor. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're thinking of OnlyTrains in Buffalo, Minnesota....... Tom is top notch dealer.









I've visited his store and have had great dealings with him...


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

From our experience Only Trains (Tom) and RLD Hobbies (Robby) are both excellent dealers and are very reliable. From my observation Only Trains is more specialized on LGB while Robby is more specialized onanything else but LGB. But you don't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in Canada and have dealt with them several times. Good service, prompt delivery, competitive prices, good company, nuff said. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Only Trains is local to me...I have dealt with them many times. Both Tom and his wife have been nothing but great to deal with. One of my "go to" dealers.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've bought from onlytrains. They can't seem to answer very difficult questions about the usage and fitment, but they have an easy to use ordering system and easy going shipping. They've had some good deals on a few true LGB parts and a couple of consignment parts.

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Only trains is an excellent dealer, as is RLD...
Paul R...


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have purchased several items at different times. Always great service and I highly recommend Only Trains to everyone. 

Also they keep their inventory updated on web unlike most other internet g scale dealers. 

Alan


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Nathan, 

I follow the following procedure when dealing with online vendors. 

1. If they do not list a physical address and telephone number on the web site, I am on to the next. 
2. Next I check out the vendor with the Better Business Bureau. I don't necessarily look for a squeaky clean record, because we all know that if you have been in any type of retail/service business, you will eventually find the customer you can not satisfy. I do look to see how issues have been resolved. Too many unresolved or unsatisfactorily resolved and I move on. 
3. I call and talk to the people. A lot of insight can be gleaned from a conversation by how the questions you ask are answered, both in statement and inflection of voice. 

Is this a perfect system? No. But it has served me well over the years. So far, knock on wood, I have not been burned. I do assume that sooner or later I will. 

Good luck. 

Bob C.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I have just recently dealt with only trains, and they are excellent to deal with not only good fast service, and fast delivery, but pleasant owner also, and quality items to choose from. If they tell you something that's the way things are, and arrive as they say. I purchased used, and item arrived excellent like new, just like he said. I wouldn't hesitate to shop, or deal with them again!! Regal 

p.s. mine was a somewhat collectable, hard to find, and came in at a price which I found to be very competitive with what I had seen everywhere it was available which I had been looking for over a year!!


----------

